

LG’s smart light bulb to flash when your phone rings - Varcht
http://techday.com/netguide/news/lgs-smart-light-bulb-to-flash-when-your-phone-rings/181256/

======
coreymgilmore
The general idea of the bulb sounds very similar to the Phillips Hue series.
As for the flashing on phone rings/messages/etc., this is currently doable
with Hue and IFTTT, albeit only with emails or messages to my knowledge. Very
convenient for iOS since iPhones do not have a status light like Android.

